# can you??



## timsnewatsmokin (Jul 19, 2013)

smoke bacon in a BBQ pro horizontal grill??


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2013)

If it were me I would use an AMNPS and it should work just fine


----------



## timsnewatsmokin (Jul 20, 2013)

Pineywoods said:


> If it were me I would use an AMNPS and it should work just fine


ok thank you.. This will be my first attempt I was wondering about using an AMNPS in a horizontal smoker to cold smoke ive read a lot on here but never read that anyone used a AMNPS in a horizontal so I didn't know if you could or not


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2013)

Call Amazen and talk to Todd and he can tell you which model to buy and give you any tips. It's an amazing product with amazing customer service.


----------



## timsnewatsmokin (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you ill give him a call


----------

